# Jungle val lighting!!!!!!!



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One watt per gallon doesn't mean much unless you say what kind of lights they are, T12, T5HO, MH, etc. and how high they are above the substrate. Vals are not a high light plant, in any case.


----------



## aquaworld10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> One watt per gallon doesn't mean much unless you say what kind of lights they are, T12, T5HO, MH, etc. and how high they are above the substrate. Vals are not a high light plant, in any case.


 
Its a 150 gallon tank. So about 24 inch high above substrate. The lights are T12. 6 tubes totaling 150 watts.
Let me know if vals would be ok in this setup.

Thanks


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

aquaworld10 said:


> Its a 150 gallon tank. So about 24 inch high above substrate. The lights are T12. 6 tubes totaling 150 watts.
> Let me know if vals would be ok in this setup.
> 
> Thanks


I used to grow vals much faster than I wanted with 8 four foot 32 watt T8 bulbs on a 24 inch high by 5 foot long tank. Your bulbs must be 25 watt bulbs? I'm not sure how long those are. If they are 3 foot bulbs, and you have 3 rows of 2 bulbs, you probably are too low in light for anything except mosses and anubias, and other very low light plants.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Silver dollars would have a feast on jungle vals .


----------

